# 280z or 280zx project? Which is Best?



## uknowwho707 (Sep 6, 2007)

Im now in the market for a 280, Im getting rid of my Silvia. But before I jump into this new car I wanted to ask for peoples opinions, as far best years, best swaps, best upgrades, turbo or na, SR, RB, or 350 and Im in Cali so smog exempt too. I would like to lean towards a 4 or 6 cylinder, turbo or proven NA setup, carb(s) or EFI whatever is best and less headache, 300-400 whp range with a 5 speed and AC. Im not sure what engines are available for this car, that are not a headache to install, and wont have to sacrafice atleast having an AC. basically as close to a 10-11 second car as possible. By the way is it a downgrade to get a 240z or 260z? I've been looking at differents sites all night but they're mainly performance parts. I hear a lot of good things about the L28ET, where can I get those from? What are best sites for parts and Ideas? Thanks for any advice or words of wizdom I appreciate it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Personally, I would keep the Silvia. The 280ZX is ok, but more of a hotrod platform. The Silvia is more about handling. And the L28 will never be stronger than your SR20, if it is turbo, not without spending a lot more money. The 280 is a nice car, but just a toy. The Silvia is a much more serious driving car.


----------



## uknowwho707 (Sep 6, 2007)

But passing smog in California isn't easy with an SR... Friends of mine have gotten ref'd and /or their cars inpounded....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Passing smog in Cali would be even harder with an L28ET, which I don't think is emissions exempt but I don't pretend to know California's convoluted emissions rules. The last 280ZX was made in 1983. The L28 is probably good for 300 Hp, maybe, but you'd best go for a V8 swap or a VG30ET swap if you want more and just welding up the mounts for the engine and trans can get expensive. Besides, engine swaps are technically illegal as well.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Zen31ZR said:


> Personally, I would keep the Silvia. The 280ZX is ok, but more of a hotrod platform. The Silvia is more about handling. And the L28 will never be stronger than your SR20, if it is turbo, not without spending a lot more money. The 280 is a nice car, but just a toy. The Silvia is a much more serious driving car.



I have to agree. I love all Z cars but their more of a toy than anything.


----------

